# i need help



## disantodrywall&paint (Feb 13, 2011)

ok so i am bidding on my first comercial job. It is painting and wallcovering. I got the painting part down but i have never done wall covering. Its says there is approximentely 125 linear yards which the owner will furnish. So i figured a bid for the wall covering of 725 bucks at 2.5 days labor on 10 hour days do you think that sounds about right or a little high? thanks for the help


----------



## Harry (Aug 4, 2008)

disantodrywall&paint said:


> ok so i am bidding on my first comercial job. It is painting and wallcovering. I got the painting part down but i have never done wall covering. Its says there is approximentely 125 linear yards which the owner will furnish. So i figured a bid for the wall covering of 725 bucks at 2.5 days labor on 10 hour days do you think that sounds about right or a little high? thanks for the help


Depends...what type of job and what size rooms?
Do you hang? or are you subbing it out?
Generic no match?


----------



## billy the kid (Jan 22, 2011)

unless you are really slow i would get a bid from a pro wall covering and tac on a bill or two,myself think wall paper should be outlawed


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

So your hangin walcovering for less than $30??? What about sundries and adhesive??


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

Have a professional hanger look at the project and the type of wallcovering involved and let them give you a number to which you add a few $ for your trouble. That way if/when you get/do the job you know you can get it done for what you quoted the customer. Don't be greedy and try to do it all. Make your $ on the paintwork and sub the wallcovering.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Where are you located? Some of us know very competent hangers around the country.

I wouldn't hire just any hanger you find in a database, talk to us and we can help find one who is right for the job. 

And yes, what type of material. I am assuming 54" commercial vinyl? If you don't have experience, you could end up in a large hole.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Hey Disantodrywall&paint, Bill aka "DaArch", IS who you want to talk to.


----------



## disantodrywall&paint (Feb 13, 2011)

I am from maine and it doesnt say any details just says owner furnished vinyl wall covering about 125 linear yards


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

disantodrywall&paint said:


> I am from maine and it doesnt say any details just says owner furnished vinyl wall covering about 125 linear yards


Please tell us that you did not turn your bid in yet. You need to know the size, type, and locations of where the paper is to be hung. If they only gave you the info above it might be your first red flag.


----------



## dubinpainting (Feb 16, 2010)

disantodrywall&paint said:


> I am from maine
> 
> 
> 
> Well that explins it all!


----------



## disantodrywall&paint (Feb 13, 2011)

so i went to my local paint store today at my benjamin moore. He helped me come up with a price and said for the first job if i give him the money i make on wall covering he will come in and teach me the right way to hang it. he came up with a figure of 1100 and i came up with one of 1140 but if i was to up it to 1340 or so so ican make a few dollars do you think thatd would make my bid to high?


----------



## JHill (May 13, 2010)

The owner measuring and supplying has me scared that they didnt get enough. Depending on pattern, there could be a lot of scrap, unless you can railroad it all together. If you think you'll have 25 hours into it I would charge at least 35 an hour to cover yourself.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

not to knock you, but 2.5 days, 10 hrs a day, so 25hrs.. and at $725.00? so $29.00/hr? so after taxes and overhead (on just a fixed overhead rate I just made up..) you running your company you will make $19.33/hr and that isn't if you are providing your own adhesive, all the new knives and squeegees and brushes? Plus.. since this is your first time I am willing to bet you will be on this portion for over 45hrs..

yeah man, sub it out, add a % on top to cover your troubles. Good luck man.


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

nEighter said:


> not to knock you, but 2.5 days, 10 hrs a day, so 25hrs.. and at $725.00? so $29.00/hr? so after taxes and overhead (on just a fixed overhead rate I just made up..) you running your company you will make $19.33/hr and that isn't if you are providing your own adhesive, all the new knives and squeegees and brushes? Plus.. since this is your first time I am willing to bet you will be on this portion for over 45hrs..
> 
> yeah man, sub it out, add a % on top to cover your troubles. Good luck man.


Yes, sub it or walk away. You won't lose a dime on a job that you don't take but you could lose your azz if you take on a job you don't know how to do. My opinion is with what you have stated thus far you would better off spending your time on a job that you know how to do. If the BM guy is willing to "teach" you then buy some vinyl and hang it in your house. Pay him for his time, learn it, practice it (on your own home or relatives), and when your confident, then apply what you KNOW to a paying job. Best of luck.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Paradigmzz said:


> Hey Disantodrywall&paint, Bill aka "DaArch", IS who you want to talk to.


Thanks, but I don't do commercial. Not set up for that kind of production, and this body is too old to hump vinyl. 

125 linear yards is what? About 5 bolts?

Where about in Maine? 

The hangers I know to the north do higher end residential, but I can ask.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

disantodrywall&paint said:


> I am from maine and it doesnt say any details just says owner furnished vinyl wall covering about 125 linear yards



That's kinda SOP for commercial. But you should look at the place to see access, layout, etc.



Lambrecht said:


> Please tell us that you did not turn your bid in yet. You need to know the size, type, and locations of where the paper is to be hung. If they only gave you the info above it might be your first red flag.



Well actually, so much commercial is quoted by the s.f. that this would not necessarily be a red flag, maybe an orange or a yellow, but not automatically a red.

PWG could address this much better'n I.


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

Ok, we'll call it a yellow flag with an orange border and just a splash of red.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

we talking Van Gogh or Matisse? Possibly Kandinsky?


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

why is there a Justin Beeber ad on the bottom of this page?! Nathan is selling us out.....:yes::blink:


----------

